# Ariens Hydro Pro 28 EFI question



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a question I just received and assembled my Ariens 28 hydro pro and it is miserable to push around with the engine off. is it normal to feel all that resistance without the machine running? I am currently charging the efi battery so will see what it does under power tomorrow. I'm just wondering is this thing dead in the water if the I run out of gas or is there a way to free up the wheels?


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Did you have the lever pushed down, or did you just grab handles and pushed?


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Just pushed and then after I assembled it I tried both ways and same thing


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the hydro should have a disengagement lever. You aren't suppose to push them around when the trans is connected.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

It has a lever at the bottom that locks the trans and wheels completely and if you pull it out you still have to really push it hard.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did it come with an owners manual? Does it have any info about how to move it without the engine running?

It may be part of the design where it does not disconnect the driven axles completely from the transmission, this happens on the older Honda HS series units where despite the fact that you move the lever on the rear of the machine and 'disengage' the hydrostatic transmission, when you push the machine you still have to 'fight' with moving all the components inside the 'gear reduction' side transmission and at least the main shaft on the hydrostatic transmission.
The new HSS series fully disconnects and lets the driven axles 'free wheel' (by pressing the trigger controlled levers) making it really easy to move the machine around whether the engines is running or not.

One thing that I have noticed on all the track blowers I've ha(including my new HSS1332ATD) is that it can be very difficult to move around with the engine of if it's done on an uneven surface (I have uneven gravel) as if the center of the tracks start to interfere with the tracks 'guide' it will create a great drag, if it's an even hard surface no issues at all.

Actually I think that I remember of a member complaining about this same issue a while back, but I can't recall who, when or on what thread it was.... lain:


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

It runs and functions correctly but without power and with the trans disconnected like you Assad you still are wrestling with the chains and gears + the 300lb machine the honda model I looked at was deff easier to push as dead weight however the ariens functionality is quicker chute control and turning wise.


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

I moved one at the dealer inside the store, and it seemed to move easy once I engaged the levers. Once I released them, it was a bear. If there is a local dealer, see if they have one and see if any difference.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

On my machine HYDRO PRO 36" There is a lever at the bottom of the machine that you pull out. It makes moving it around fairly easy. It won't roll like the older type Ariens machine, but that's how I move mine around the garage. It might have a little resistance because of the tranny bypass valve is too small? Maybe, maybe not. 
It's a heavy machine so that could be the other reason why it's a little harder to move around.


----------

